# I found the most disgusting/disturbing thing on the internet.



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2007)

Know I must warn you this is not safe for work or any household. Truly the sickest thing I have ever seen. If gore grosses you out don't go anywhere near this, I wouldn't even look at it if someone was anywhere near your computer for the permanent damage you might cause them.

Know I have seen some nasty shit, but this takes the cake.  I dont know why I feel the desire to share it, but I feel like I must. Maybe we can catch the sick fuck. Its not animals BTW.

because you're worth it


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 28, 2007)

Did that girl die or did the guy kill her? I've seen autopsies but the guy playing with eyes and genitals is really wrong


----------



## dodgyone (Nov 28, 2007)

Please tell me that was made up? It was a dummy right? If not then h*ly sh*t. Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 28, 2007)

People do stupid shit like this in biology classes when we dissected frogs, pigs, and sharks. Its a little gross, but outside of that I don't give a shit, and I know Alex doesn't give a shit. 

I don't care what happens to my body when I die. Hell, it is either going to riot in the ground with worms and shit or be burned to ashes to be put into an urn. I am an organ donor and I wouldn't care if they donated my body to science. Let someone get some use out of me when my soul has moved on.


***Edit***

Lawl at the syringe nipple piercing he gave her.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2007)

Word, KelJu.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks fake to me


----------



## Boy (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont know how people get freaked out by any of this stuff its only a body i would much preffer not to see it but my curiosity always gets the better of me the sickest thing iv ever watched is some of the beheadings on the internet with clear sound and picture now that was fukin horrid really really discusting thats one of thoes things that slightly disturbes you 4 a few hours,
dont worrry i aint posting any links coz i dont wish to watch em again
like i said it was the curiosity


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2007)

Its not the dead body or the picture that I find disturbing, its the story accompianing it. The story or the pictures alone would not churn my stomach one bit, but when there powers combine its fucking nasty. The fact that someone out there is actually that demented and does this and post it on the internet is disturbing beyond all belief.  The story my be fake, but the body is real.  The beheadings are brutal and sad, but this is just plain disturbing.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 28, 2007)

is that the one where the girl is dead with her eyes in her moth fingering herselF?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> moth fingering herselF?


Your also into insect sex?


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it a video or pictures?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Is it a video or pictures?


Pictures.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it that bad?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2007)

no.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2007)

i think it's fake.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm immune to any internet shit after seeing the girls cup vid.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'm immune to any internet shit after seeing the girls cup vid.



What if you saw someone's face being peeled off their skull while the person was still alive and concious?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 28, 2007)

id wack off


----------



## Mista (Nov 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> id wack off



But first you'd start a thread on how to do it.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2007)

I have seen enough gore and autopsy to promise you that it is a real body. Now its possible that the pictures were part of a normal inspection and someone just made a really sick story to go along with it, but I promise you thats a real body.


----------



## Paul Milander (Nov 28, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Know I must warn you this is not safe for work or any household. Truly the sickest thing I have ever seen. If gore grosses you out don't go anywhere near this, I wouldn't even look at it if someone was anywhere near your computer for the permanent damage you might cause them.
> 
> Know I have seen some nasty shit, but this takes the cake.  I dont know why I feel the desire to share it, but I feel like I must. Maybe we can catch the sick fuck. Its not animals BTW.
> 
> because you're worth it



What words did you Google to find this?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2007)

necrophilia maybe


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> id wack off


You and Squanto been hangin' out too much ...


----------



## Smoo_lord (Nov 28, 2007)

I call fake on this. But If it isn't then I hope the bodys former owner haunts the shit out of the culprit.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2007)

Paul Milander said:


> What words did you Google to find this?



I didnt google anything. I just happen to hang out in the darkest alley ways of the interweb.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2007)

Man I can't believe I lost this with the DB change

It is pure classic.

Hatchet vs Genitals

NWS----- actually not anything safe.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2007)

I feel the need to repost what I said about the above video that Iain posted...

if that is the one I think it is...holy fucking shit!


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 30, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Man I can't believe I lost this with the DB change
> 
> It is pure classic.
> 
> ...



You may enjoy this one 

BME summer 2005

Not Safe for anything


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bump.... Just cause I need a good laugh.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Bump.... Just cause I need a good laugh.



Did our two videos leave them speechless?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Man I can't believe I lost this with the DB change
> 
> It is pure classic.
> 
> ...



sadly some curious people have seen this type of thing so much by now it barely raises an eyebrow. if i was a guy though


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> You may enjoy this one
> 
> BME summer 2005
> 
> Not Safe for anything



the electrocock therapy looks kinda interesting


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2007)

_So what is it? Detailed description._


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2007)

fake IMO


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _So what is it? Detailed description._



a dead girl laying on an autopsy table with her abdomen cut open. the coroner is doing various unsavory things to her like putting her eye in her mouth and his finger in her vagina etc.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 3, 2007)

The human race is miserable.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 4, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> a dead girl laying on an autopsy table with her abdomen cut open. the coroner is doing various unsavory things to her like putting her eye in her mouth and his finger in her vagina etc.



_I saw it yesterday. I didnt think it was sick, it is more like it is disgusting. This was probably an office joke that went to the internet.  Now beheading someone alive that is sick. I could never watch those videos. _


----------



## Midna (Feb 13, 2010)

Splash Log said:


> Know I must warn you this is not safe for work or any household. Truly the sickest thing I have ever seen. If gore grosses you out don't go anywhere near this, I wouldn't even look at it if someone was anywhere near your computer for the permanent damage you might cause them.
> 
> Know I have seen some nasty shit, but this takes the cake.  I dont know why I feel the desire to share it, but I feel like I must. Maybe we can catch the sick fuck. Its not animals BTW.
> 
> because you're worth it



I assume it is fake or screenshots from a movie. I found that a little really wired, more weird then disgusting.

I came to this page randomly becuase I Googled "most disgusting thing on the internet" and this page was the first to come up. Yesterday, I came accross this photo (biomedcentral.com/content/figures/1471-2482-7-20-7.jpg), which was the most disgusting thing I've seen so far.

I don't get disgusted easily.

~Midna


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2010)

Midna said:


> I assume it is fake or screenshots from a movie. I found that a little really wired, more weird then disgusting.
> 
> I came to this page randomly becuase I Googled "most disgusting thing on the internet" and this page was the first to come up. Yesterday, I came accross this photo (biomedcentral.com/content/figures/1471-2482-7-20-7.jpg), which was the most disgusting thing I've seen so far.
> 
> ...



wtf? that's nothing. looks like they're cleaning out an infected wound, a gunshot maybe?


----------



## Midna (Feb 13, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> wtf? that's nothing. looks like they're cleaning out an infected wound, a gunshot maybe?



No, they are operating on someone's coccyx. I guess we all are grossed out by different things, then again we all are different...

~Midna


----------



## SYN (Feb 13, 2010)

With how many sick fucks their are today, it wouldn't surprise me at all if this was real.  There's some pretty sick fucking shit out there now adays


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2010)

Midna said:


> No, they are operating on someone's coccyx. I guess we all are grossed out by different things, then again we all are different...
> 
> ~Midna




i've seen beheadings, people having their hands and tongues cut off scat, beasiality etc... the one thing i pray i never have to see is child porn. i don't click on the gruesome links like i used to i think pieces of me died. i want to save the rest. it's a sad, sick fucking world.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 13, 2010)

You people need to cheer up. Let's move from morbid to closer to moronic. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2010)

i saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 14, 2010)

I just watched Quills again....then I see this...weird.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> You people need to cheer up. Let's move from morbid to closer to moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best fucking commercial ever.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry, but this is by far the most disgusting thing on the internet...

Face Cracked Open After Jump

I wont even watch it again, but I will share it with you all =P.


----------



## SYN (Feb 15, 2010)

Spaullba said:


> Sorry, but this is by far the most disgusting thing on the internet...
> 
> Face Cracked Open After Jump
> 
> I wont even watch it again, but I will share it with you all =P.



You can barely see anything.  

I think the grossest thing I've ever seen on the internet was when I was watching cyst removals. I think the only reason it bothered me though is because I have one on my wrist.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2010)

We all know the sickest stuff on the internet would put us in prison for just seeking it out, snuff films, real rape porn and kiddie porn, it does exist on the internet hopefully none of you have sought it out nor come across it by some twisted accident....the content of the original post even if the sicko did necrophile that poor girls empty shell raping a live human is much worse because not only do you defile the body but you are raping their mind too and that could damage a person to their soul to take into death///


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

That reminds me of those "faces of death" type sites that claim to show real accident scenes, murders, etc.  It seems like if those pics were real, the FBI would be trying to track it down the same way they do kiddie porn and other illegal material. It doesn't seem highly likely that material like this would just be out on a website where anyone could access it for free.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

talk bout fuckin a girls brains out..my penis popped her eye out..pussy still looks fresh ...FUCK IT.!!!!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 15, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Man I can't believe I lost this with the DB change
> 
> It is pure classic.
> 
> ...



They deleted this one


----------



## dom32 (Jun 9, 2011)

Splash Log said:


> You may enjoy this one
> 
> BME summer 2005
> 
> Not Safe for anything



bme is fake check wikipedia there are bme olympics but the chop off cock video is fake 3 guys one hammer is worse than this or anything you will see on internet as it is real and shows savage murder of a person


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Jun 9, 2011)

Fake or not still pretty sick stuff.


----------

